# Guess??



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I received several engines over the past few days and have started messing with them... My secret question is.....The engine wants to run, but something is causing the armature not to turn when trying to turn it by finger. It seems like something is jammed or something.. Anyone want to start guessing as to whats wrong with it??? I already know, and it's fixed, but just playing a game here, and hopefully everyone here will put this in the back of their minds when working with these engines... No hints!!!!!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I am going to take 2 guesses.
1. Too many thrust washers installed. ( I have done this one)
2. Axles are gummed up with old grease.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

one more guess

wrong screws used on side rods and rods are held tight against the wheel.
(LOL, I have not done this one)


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Some info:

afk5 is or has been in hospital and not doing orders yet.
Hopes to return (don't we all)


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

Jammed brush, or missing brush and spring is jammed in armature.


Dan


----------



## chevelle454 (Jan 15, 2017)

Wiring is wrong?


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

My first guess would be jammed linkage.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

My guess is a quartering problem.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Some info:
> 
> afk5 is or has been in hospital and not doing orders yet.
> Hopes to return (don't we all)


Oh no!!..Great guy and seller.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Ok, I'll tell everyone.......a frozen smoke gear...I've seen this happen many times.....


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I would not have guessed that. Thanks. Another thing to watch for.
Was it gummed up with old dried grease?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> I would not have guessed that. Thanks. Another thing to watch for.
> Was it gummed up with old dried grease?


It was either grease or old oil. I mean, it was frozen tight!! No wonder it didn't want to run. As I do with all my re-builds, I hosed the entire chassis down with CRC cleaner and it immediately unstuck the gear.


----------



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

Curious, have you ever come across one that was actually rusted in place due to the loco being stored in a location that experiences moisture changes (like between winter and summer)? I could definitely see that happening up here in the Great White North of Canada:laugh:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I my self have not seen those parts rusted up. If you have such a thing I suggest
a bath for the chassis in evaporust. It will eat the rust.


----------

